
Show HN: Next generation configuration mgmt - purpleidea
https://ttboj.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/next-generation-configuration-mgmt/
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/purpleidea/mgmt/](https://github.com/purpleidea/mgmt/)

------
purpleidea
If anyone is interested in continuing the story, I have a follow blog post
here: [https://ttboj.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/automatic-edges-in-
mg...](https://ttboj.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/automatic-edges-in-mgmt/) and a
third about the newest major feature is coming shortly. Feedback welcome
please!

~~~
purpleidea
And now I've just published the third article:
[https://ttboj.wordpress.com/2016/03/30/automatic-grouping-
in...](https://ttboj.wordpress.com/2016/03/30/automatic-grouping-in-mgmt/)

/me exhausted, night!

